# كنوز الأعاجم في تهوية المناجم Mine Ventilation



## طارق البخاري (26 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جايبلكم اليوم كتاب ابداع في تهوية المناجم والأنفاق

اسم الكتاب : Subsurface Ventilation and Environmental Engineering
المؤلف : Malcolm J. McPherson

رابط التحميل:

http://www.wikifortio.com/435970/Subsurface Ventilation and Environmental Engineering.zip


----------



## عثمان خليل (30 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohomarlen (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا تجديد الرابط...و شكراً


----------



## طارق البخاري (16 يناير 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جرب -وفقني الله وإياك- هذا الرابط :

Mine Ventilation - Minus


----------



## kacimo.samy (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (17 يوليو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

